# John Love on easy religion and victory through Christ’s intercession



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 17, 2020)

I am not, therefore, my dear Sir, surprised or too much grieved to bear the complaints you make of darkness within and without. I never, since I knew the ways of God, admired an easy religion—a religion attended with no conflicts, strivings, wrestlings, swoonings, and strong outcries of felt darkness, unbelief, depravity, and bondage.

There is, indeed, ease, pleasure, and rest to be found in Christ; but it is in the way of much fighting and struggling against our hellish adversaries, who are sure to be at our right hand to resist us, whenever we make an earnest attempt to come to the blessed Saviour, whose power and grace they dread and hate; and when we have got within the glorious city of refuge, and begin to drink of strong consolation, Satan envies every drop of comfort, and will do his utmost to dash the cup of consolation out of our hands.

But by faith we stand, even that faith which against hope believeth in hope; and the strength of our faith lies in the intercession of our High Priest and Advocate within the vail. ...

For more, see John Love on easy religion and victory through Christ’s intercession.


----------

